

Ask HN: best tools for creating a static site? - novaleaf

I'm writing a team productivity app (will share on HN soon) and now I need to create a static site with the usual "Home/Features/Pricing/About" pages.<p>what tools are out there that can help me do it in a professional style?  I don't mind bootstrapy look and feel, but dunno if i should actually use bootstrap for this, or something else?
======
makyol
I think Bootstrap is fine, you can use that and create your cool looking
static pages very fast.

